# Plow/salt truck driver - metro detroit



## CSP#1 (Aug 19, 2009)

2 drivers for plow/salt trucks needed for company based in Milford, MI. CDL would be helpful but not necessary. Experience preferred but not necessary. Looking to hire prior to next storm. Please call Mike at Snow Plow Group. The number is 248-640-0937.


----------

